# Note to self:



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Prime the brass before you put powder in it!!! I got distracted by my gf leaving for the store after I had just trimmed and deburred some brass and put them in my loading block. When I went back to the bench I was just about to start pouring the powder into a 25-06 case when I remembered that I hadn't primed the cases yet. Glad I remembered before I started pouring it. Saved myself a bit of a mess.

Just a reminder for everyone to double check everything you are doing and to make sure you stick to your routine so you don't mess something up. This mistake is a relatively minor one, but imagine what could happen if someone interrupted you while charging your cases and you double charged a case. I check every case after a whole loading block has been charged to make sure all the cases are charged and to make sure none of them are double charged. I've never had a double charge, but have missed charging a case a time or two and caught them.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

After I have a loading block of brass full of powder I take a flashlight and look down the neck of the brass to make sure each has powder and appear to be at the same level in the brass. It is a good habit to get into and can never be careful enough.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you weigh your cartriges at select staged of your process, that's a sure fire way of determining a problem. Establish a Min / Optimum / Max weight for each critical stage.

I weigh all my cases after case prep (which comes after primer seating) before they are put into the powder charge bucket, then again after I've charged the case with powder and a final weight testafter seating the bullets. If there are any that fall outside my +/- tollerelce band at any stage, it's thrown into the rework bucket. Each stage has sort of a Go / No Go weight for the next stage.

The brass, after case prep, is usually pretty consistent. It's the bullets that tend to vary from box to box, and sometimes even within a box. It takes longer to load things, but the reward is a better handload, and you know your doing things safely.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Usually, I wouldn't have been trimming and putting them right into the loading block. Normally I trim and deburr all my brass at the same time, but I hadn't done it to this lot of brass yet and only wanted to load ten to try out a new bullet. The combination of that and the girlfriend interrupting me made me forget that I hadn't primed the cases.

I also use a flashlight to shine into each case to make sure they are charged properly. Of all the steps in the reloading process, making sure you have the powder charge correct is one of the most important things to check and double check.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ac700wildcat said:


> Prime the brass before you put powder in it!!! I got distracted by my gf leaving for the store after I had just trimmed and deburred some brass and put them in my loading block. When I went back to the bench I was just about to start pouring the powder into a 25-06 case when I remembered that I hadn't primed the cases yet. Glad I remembered before I started pouring it. Saved myself a bit of a mess.
> 
> Just a reminder for everyone to double check everything you are doing and to make sure you stick to your routine so you don't mess something up. This mistake is a relatively minor one, but imagine what could happen if someone interrupted you while charging your cases and you double charged a case. I check every case after a whole loading block has been charged to make sure all the cases are charged and to make sure none of them are double charged. I've never had a double charge, but have missed charging a case a time or two and caught them.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


 very good advice


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

For me ,.... I triple check


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Wildcat, I have done precisely what you did!

When I charge a case, however, I remove it from the loading block and set it on the bench. Then the powder is funneled into the case. Since the case has to be lifted to be put back in the block, I noticed the missing primer right away, what with powder pouring all over the bench!

Yep. I did it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine won't get doubled charges cause I stick the bullet in the mouth and seat it. It then goes in a different block on the other side of the press.

 Al


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

if you don't seat the bullet right away....

Move it to another block and put the bullet in upside down in the neck.

Just one trick someone else does.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have had that problem with being interupted, my cure was that if an interuption occurs, or I have to stop, I turn a case upside down to mark where I left off. If I havent primed them yet but all else is done, again I turn 1 upside down. For me it works.

Just like to comment on the 25.06 Been using the caliber for a deer and lope gun for about 20 years now. In my opinion, none better for the intended purpose.

Swifty


----------

